# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تاپيك اموزش مهاجرت از ايران(رشته تجربي)

## arshaa

*توجه تمام مطالب گفته شده داراي سند و مدركه هيچ حرفي رو روي هوا نزدم 
با سلامي ديگر دوستان؛
قبلا يه تاپيك زدم با اين مضمون
تاپيك اموزش مهاجرت تحصيلي از ايران(واجب براي داوطلبان رشته رياضي)
دوستان پيام دادن كه درباره رشته تجربي و شرايطش هم پرسيدن
و تصميم گرفتم واسه بچه هاي رشته تجربي هم توضيحاتي بدم
واسه مهاجرت تو رشته هاي گروه تجربي
اين تاپيك صرفا به رشته هاي(پزشكي،دندون پزشكي،داروسازي،روانشناسي) ميپردازه كه شرايطش با رشته هاي ديگه ي اين گروه واسه مهاجرت خيلي تفاوت داره
واسه رشته هاي ديگه شرايطتون عموما مثل بچه هاي رشته رياضيه و كارهايي كه تو اين تاپيك گفتمو بايد انجام بديدتاپيك اموزش مهاجرت تحصيلي از ايران(واجب براي داوطلبان رشته رياضي) فقط نياز به هماهنگي با استاد نداريد
شهريه رشته هاي اين گروه بسيار بالاست
و تقريبا هيچ كشوري به جز المان امكان تحصيل رايگان نيست و تو خيلي از رشته ها لازمه امتحان بديد و وارد دانشگاه بشيد
در مورد رشته پزشكي و دندانپزشكي من فقط به گفتن تفاوت ها تو نحوه اپلاي با رشته هاي ديگه بسنده ميكنم و ديگه چيز ديگه اي لازم نيست
رشته پزشكي و حقوق و فسلفه يه سري رشته هاي خاصن كه نحوه اموزش و نگرششون تو كشور ما با كشورهاي ديگه متفاوته
كشور هاي امريكايي مدرك پزشكي عمومي ايران رو قبول ندارن
براي همين مدركتون رو تو سه تا ازمون انجمن پزشكان امريكا مورد بررسي قرار ميده
اگه بتوني  تو هر سه ازمون نمره حد نصاب رو بگيريد مجوز شركت تو ازمون سراسري وروردي رشته پزشكي رو كسب ميكنيد و اگه اون رو قبول شيد ميتنونيد وارد دانشگاه بشيد
دانشگاه هاي خصوصي امريكا و مك مستر و مك گيل كانادا دانشجو هاي خارجي رو قبول ميكنند با شهريه اي از ١٠٠ تا چهارصد هزار دلار واسه يه دوره ٤ تا ٦ ساله
و بقيه دانشگاه هاي اين كشورها از شخص غير بومي اون كشور دانشجو نميگيرن
در مورد كشورهاي اروپايي هم همينه
انگلستان ازمون ورودي راحتي داره ولي از غير انگليسي و مقيم هاي اون كشور پزشك نميگيره
تنها دو كشور المان و اتريش شرايط مناسبي واسه پزشكاي ايراني دارن و فقط ميتونيد اونجا بريد
و اگه ميخواي  شانس خوبي داشته باشيد واسه قبولي لازمه كه؛
١-مدرك C1 زبان الماني بگيريد
٢-حداقل ٤٠٠٠٠ تا ٦٠٠٠٠ يورو پول داشته باشيد
٣-يكي از  انشگاه هاي معتبر تيپ ١ تحصيل كرده باشيد
و نكته اخر هم اينكه رفتيد دانشگاه جزوه خوني رو ول كنيد و كتاباي دانشگاهي رو مو به مو بخونيد
چون ازمون ورودي اين دو كشور خيلي سخته
ولي اگه غير اين رشته ها يا رشته هاي علوم رياضي هستيد شرايطتون خيلي راحته
لازم نيست شهريه بديد(كشور هاي اروپايي)
در كل اگه تجربي هستيد واسه مهاجرت دهن...ون سرويسه و مثه دوستان شايد مقصد نهاييتون بشه فيليپين و روسيه و تركيه
ولي اگه رياضي هستيد ليسانسو بگير رو برو
من ديدم بعضي از بچه هاي رشته رياضي هي ناله ميكنن كار نيست بريم تجربي و اينا
خب دوست عزيز اونايي كه ميان رياضي رتبه ميشن هدفشون اينه كه از كشور برن 
حالا يا به دلايل كاري يا اينكه از خانواده و محيط و شرايط كشور ناراضين
بازم حرف اون استادي كه گفت
اگه مريم ميرزاخاني زنده بود تو ايران ميموند ميرفت انصراف ميداد كه كنكور تجربي بده
در نهايت اگه از خانواده و محيط خسته ايد و ميخوايد تنها باشيد و يه زندگي جديد رو بسازيد بريد رياضي و از كشور بزنيد بريد به تمام ارزوهاتون ميرسيد البته كلي سختي ميكشيد و اصلا اين كار اسون نيست ولي تهش ميبينيد مزد زحمت هاتون رو
ولي رشته تجربي....خودتون ميدونيد
اسوالي داشتيد بپرسيد

----------


## V_buqs

حاجی آلمان باید مدرک b1 داشته باشی مبلغ 8640 یورو واسه ویزا اطلاعات غلط نده پلیز  :Yahoo (4):  
60000 یورو میشه حدود 10 برابر بیشتر از   ویزای آمریکا  :Yahoo (21): 

============ویرایش شد =============
مدرک زبانت بستگی به رشته ت   داره اگه زبان رشته انگلیسی باشه باید آیلتس6 داشته باشی و اگه زبان خود آلمانی باشه کلاساش باید همون B1 داشته باشی

----------


## saj8jad

> حاجی آلمان باید مدرک b1 داشته باشی مبلغ 8640 یورو واسه ویزا اطلاعات غلط نده پلیز  
> 60000 یورو میشه حدود 10 برابر بیشتر از   ویزای آمریکا


دوست عزیز قانون جدید که تقریبا 2 ماه پیش اعلام شده باید C1 آلمانی داشته باشید
با این وضعیت ارز خصوصا یورو واقعا چند درصد توان مهاجرت رو دارن؟  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohammad1397

واقعا اینا مردم به گروگان گرفتن این از شرایط داخل کشور که داریم به قهقرا میریم اونم از قیمت وحشتناک دلار که کار مهاجرت سخت کرده

----------


## saj8jad

تغییر قوانین کشور اتریش :
* کشور آلمان و اتریش تقریبا میشه گفت از بابت قوانین و سیستم نظام آموزشی مشابه هم هستند

----------


## arshaa

> حاجی آلمان باید مدرک b1 داشته باشی مبلغ 8640 یورو واسه ویزا اطلاعات غلط نده پلیز  
> 60000 یورو میشه حدود 10 برابر بیشتر از   ویزای آمریکا 
> 
> ============ویرایش شد =============
> درپیت ترین رشته ها مدرک b2 میخواد حالا پزشکی b1 میخواد ؟ صبح بخیر جوان ایرانی
> یه بار متنو بخونی میفهمی گفتم شهریه پزشکی تو امریکا صدتا چهارصد هزار دلاره اسمی از هزینه سفارت نیاوردم
> المانم تکلیفش معلومه اون 60 هزار یورو واسه المان واسه اثبات تمکن مالی هست نه هزینه سفارت
> 
> مدرک زبانت بستگی به رشته ت داره اگه زبان رشته انگلیسی باشه باید آیلتس6 داشته باشی و اگه زبان خود آلمانی باشه کلاساش باید همون b1 داشته باشی



 مدرک زبانت بستگی به رشته ت   داره اگه زبان رشته انگلیسی باشه باید آیلتس6 داشته باشی و اگه زبان خود آلمانی باشه کلاساش باید همون b1 داشته باشی[/quote]

----------


## yasser0411

دادا من شنیدم بهترین رشته توتجربی واسه مهاجرت پرستاری
البته فقط شنیدم نمیدنم درسته یا نه

----------


## arshaa

> دادا من شنیدم بهترین رشته توتجربی واسه مهاجرت پرستاری
> البته فقط شنیدم نمیدنم درسته یا نه


اره پرستاري فوق العادست درامدشم نسبت به سابقه كاري كه تو ايران داريد و كشوري كه ميريد متفاوته در كل خيلي خوبه

----------


## JOEY_DEX

تجربیا مهاجرت می خوان چیکار 
درست حسابی درستون رو بخونین و بمونین اینجا عشق و حال کنین
البته صرفا برای کسایی که دنبال پول هستن

----------


## Alir3zaa

فریدون مشیری یه دوست داشته که آمریکا زندگی میکنه. میاد برای فریدون میگه اونجا خیلی عالیه و اثاث و وسایلتو جمع کن بریم آمریکا

فریدون در پاسخش این شعر رو میگه: (داستان شعر رو از زبان خود فریدون میتونید اینجا ببینید. خودش هم آخر سر شعر رو میخونه)

----------


## mohammad1397

> فریدون مشیری یه دوست داشته که آمریکا زندگی میکنه. میاد برای فریدون میگه اونجا خیلی عالیه و اثاث و وسایلتو جمع کن بریم آمریکا
> 
> فریدون در پاسخش این شعر رو میگه: (داستان شعر رو از زبان خود فریدون میتونید اینجا ببینید. خودش هم آخر سر شعر رو میخونه)
> تو از این دشتِ خشکِ تشنه روزی کوچ خواهی کرد
> 
> واشکِ من تو را بدرود خواهد گفت
> 
> نگاهت تلخ و افسرده‌ست
> 
> ...


طرف توبهترین دانشگاه مهندسی خونده باید بایک تومن توایران کارکنه خب مجبوره بره این همه منابع نفت وگاز ومعدن ونیروی انسانی جوون الان باید از مردم سوئیس مرفه تربودیم نه اینکه شیصدهزارنفر برا تجربی صف بکشن تا شاید یه کار باحقوق بخورنمیرپیداکنن

----------


## Alir3zaa

> طرف توبهترین دانشگاه مهندسی خونده باید بایک تومن توایران کارکنه خب مجبوره بره این همه منابع نفت وگاز ومعدن ونیروی انسانی جوون الان باید از مردم سوئیس مرفه تربودیم نه اینکه شیصدهزارنفر برا تجربی صف بکشن تا شاید یه کار باحقوق بخورنمیرپیداکنن


میدونم داداش
قصد من اصلا ملامت کردن مهاجرت به خارج نبود. هر کسی اختیار خودش رو داره و میتونه بره... چو از این کویر وحشت ، به سلامتی گذشتی ، به شکوفه ها به باران ، برسان سلام ما را!

این شعر رو همینطوری گذاشتم به خاطر قشنگ بودنش... آدما فرق میکنن. ممکنه یکی دلش بخاد بره و یکی دلش بخاد بمونه... امیدوارم تمام کسایی که میخان برن شرایط براشون مهیا شه

----------


## pardis1

عاغا اصلا تو این موقع رفتن غیر ممکن شده ......

سفارت ها خیلی شلوغ شده ....همه میخان از اینجا برن .....

تو سفارت هم یجوری با ادم حرف میزنن  انگار طرف میخاد پناهنده شه .....تحقیرت میکنن .....

پولدار هم باشی براشون فرقی نداره ....چون تعداد افراد متقاضی زیاده فقط تعدا خاصی رو انتخاب میکنن .......

الان مثل قبل نیست که هر کی پول داشته باشه بتونه بره .....

----------


## arshaa

> تجربیا مهاجرت می خوان چیکار 
> درست حسابی درستون رو بخونین و بمونین اینجا عشق و حال کنین
> البته صرفا برای کسایی که دنبال پول هستن


دلار ٨ تومني واسه همه ٨ تومنه
بحران بي ابي كه گسترش پيدا كنه  قحطي بياد همه قحطي دارن همه سهميه بندي و جيروه بندي دارن پزشك و مهندس نداره

----------


## arshaa

> عاغا اصلا تو این موقع رفتن غیر ممکن شده ......
> 
> سفارت ها خیلی شلوغ شده ....همه میخان از اینجا برن .....
> 
> تو سفارت هم یجوری با ادم حرف میزنن  انگار طرف میخاد پناهنده شه .....تحقیرت میکنن .....
> 
> پولدار هم باشی براشون فرقی نداره ....چون تعداد افراد متقاضی زیاده فقط تعدا خاصی رو انتخاب میکنن .......
> 
> الان مثل قبل نیست که هر کی پول داشته باشه بتونه بره .....


ميتونيد از سفارت كشوري كه ميخوايد بريد تو امارات و تركيه استفاده كنيد اگه با اين موضوع مشكل داريد
دانشجو هاي زيادي هستن كه تونستن پذيرش بگيرن اما درخواست ويزاشون رد شده نابود شدن اونم به دلايل واهي
يه بنده خدايي چون سربازيشو تو سپاه بود و سپاه از نظر امريكا سازمان تروريستيه درخواست ويزاش رد شد درحالي كه mit  پذيرش گرفته بود اينقدر دلم واسش سوخت

----------


## AY$AN

رشته های انسانی واسه اپلای کردن چطورن؟ شنیدم شرایطشون سخت تره؟؟

----------


## Neda17

بیاید همه باهم بریم

----------


## saj8jad

> بیاید همه باهم بریم


کجا بریم؟! مگه ایرانی جماعت رو جایی راه میدن!؟ اونم با این جو و ذهنیت شدیدا منفی که در مورد ایرانی جماعت جدیدا تشدید شده
مگه اینکه بریم تانزانیا مگس بپرونیم! البته اگر دولت تانزانیا بهمون لطف کنه و پناهندگی بده!

----------


## am3213

غذای گندیده لا مبل مونده باشه هرجا نقل مکان کنی بازم خونت بو میده ...

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> کجا بریم؟! مگه ایرانی جماعت رو جایی راه میدن!؟ اونم با این جو و ذهنیت شدیدا منفی که در مورد ایرانی جماعت جدیدا تشدید شده
> مگه اینکه بریم تانزانیا مگس بپرونیم! البته اگر دولت تانزانیا بهمون لطف کنه و پناهندگی بده!


اگه کسی عمومیو بگیره بعدا برای تخصص اقدام کنه میشه رفت امریکا یا کانادا؟یا مثلا کارشناسی فیزیو رو بگیره بعدش برای ادامش برای کانادا اقدام کنه.شرایطش چجوریه؟

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> کجا بریم؟! مگه ایرانی جماعت رو جایی راه میدن!؟ اونم با این جو و ذهنیت شدیدا منفی که در مورد ایرانی جماعت جدیدا تشدید شده
> مگه اینکه بریم تانزانیا مگس بپرونیم! البته اگر دولت تانزانیا بهمون لطف کنه و پناهندگی بده!


اگه کسی عمومیو بگیره بعدا برای تخصص اقدام کنه میشه رفت امریکا یا کانادا؟یا مثلا کارشناسی فیزیو رو بگیره بعدش برای ادامش برای کانادا اقدام کنه.شرایطش چجوریه؟

----------


## meytii_ma

حرف های ضد انقلاب و ضد وطنی میزنیا ... مراقب باش انجمن رو ندی ******

----------


## smer

> اگه کسی عمومیو بگیره بعدا برای تخصص اقدام کنه میشه رفت امریکا یا کانادا؟یا مثلا کارشناسی فیزیو رو بگیره بعدش برای ادامش برای کانادا اقدام کنه.شرایطش چجوریه؟


شما پرفسورا هم بگیری امریکا رات نمیدن

----------


## saj8jad

> اگه کسی عمومیو بگیره بعدا برای تخصص اقدام کنه میشه رفت امریکا یا کانادا؟یا مثلا کارشناسی فیزیو رو بگیره بعدش برای ادامش برای کانادا اقدام کنه.شرایطش چجوریه؟


آمریکا و کانادا کلا شرایط خاصی دارن،
برای تخصص میشه رفت اونطوری نیست که نشه برید ولی همونطوری که گفتم باید شرایطش رو داشته باشید، آزمون ورودی داره که باید نمره خوبی بیارید چون رقابتی هستش و فشرده
باید معدل خوبی کسب کنید و از همه مهم تر مدرک زبان داشته باشید که هر چه نمره بالاتری داشته باشید شانس بیشتری برای پذیرش دارید و سایر پارامترهای تعیین کننده ...
یکی از نزدیکان دقیقا اطلاع ندارم نمیدونم رشتش بیهوشی، اتاق عمل یا پرستاری بود، وقتی درسش تموم شد یه چند سالی تو بیمارستان رضوی مشهد کار میکرد بعدش رفت امتحان دادن الان هفت هشت سالی هستش که کاناداست
شدن قطعا میشه ولی زحمت های خودش رو هم داره دوست عزیز

----------


## Shah1n

میخواید از ایران برید اصلا سمت رشته ها تجربی نرید
رشته های ریاضی خیلی ساده تر هستن
یا پزشکی و امثالهم رو با ایران بخواید
یا واسه مهاجرت سمتش نرید
وسلام

----------


## Mrya

> آمریکا و کانادا کلا شرایط خاصی دارن،
> برای تخصص میشه رفت اونطوری نیست که نشه برید ولی همونطوری که گفتم باید شرایطش رو داشته باشید، آزمون ورودی داره که باید نمره خوبی بیارید چون رقابتی هستش و فشرده
> باید معدل خوبی کسب کنید و از همه مهم تر مدرک زبان داشته باشید که هر چه نمره بالاتری داشته باشید شانس بیشتری برای پذیرش دارید و سایر پارامترهای تعیین کننده ...
> یکی از نزدیکان دقیقا اطلاع ندارم نمیدونم رشتش بیهوشی، اتاق عمل یا پرستاری بود، وقتی درسش تموم شد یه چند سالی تو بیمارستان رضوی مشهد کار میکرد بعدش رفت امتحان دادن الان هفت هشت سالی هستش که کاناداست
> شدن قطعا میشه ولی زحمت های خودش رو هم داره دوست عزیز


کلا نیمی از کشورهای کره زمین رو یه اقایی باهاشون دشمنه :Yahoo (4): سر همون ما باید سه چهاربرابر بقیه ادمای معمولی از بقیه کشورا برای مهاجرت تلاش کنیم :Yahoo (4):  دیگه اینجوریه تهش با عذاب میری بعدشم اونجا حالت گرفتس کسی دورت نیست :Yahoo (21):  میشی از اینجا رونده از اونجا مونده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> کلا نیمی از کشورهای کره زمین رو یه اقایی باهاشون دشمنهسر همون ما باید سه چهاربرابر بقیه ادمای معمولی از بقیه کشورا برای مهاجرت تلاش کنیم دیگه اینجوریه تهش با عذاب میری بعدشم اونجا حالت گرفتس کسی دورت نیست میشی از اینجا رونده از اونجا مونده


از 195 کشوری که بصورت رسمی عضو un هستند با اجازه 196 تاشون دشمنان خونی ما هستند! 
البته در این بین تانزانیا، بورکینافاسو، اتیوپی، برونئی، کومور، اوگاندا و چند تا از این پاپتی های قبایل بدوی و مادون تمدن ساکن در آمازون هستند که در حال حاضر با ما دشمن نیستن که اونام به زودی طی مذاکراتی قراره به لیست دشمنانمون اضافه بشن!

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> آمریکا و کانادا کلا شرایط خاصی دارن،
> برای تخصص میشه رفت اونطوری نیست که نشه برید ولی همونطوری که گفتم باید شرایطش رو داشته باشید، آزمون ورودی داره که باید نمره خوبی بیارید چون رقابتی هستش و فشرده
> باید معدل خوبی کسب کنید و از همه مهم تر مدرک زبان داشته باشید که هر چه نمره بالاتری داشته باشید شانس بیشتری برای پذیرش دارید و سایر پارامترهای تعیین کننده ...
> یکی از نزدیکان دقیقا اطلاع ندارم نمیدونم رشتش بیهوشی، اتاق عمل یا پرستاری بود، وقتی درسش تموم شد یه چند سالی تو بیمارستان رضوی مشهد کار میکرد بعدش رفت امتحان دادن الان هفت هشت سالی هستش که کاناداست
> شدن قطعا میشه ولی زحمت های خودش رو هم داره دوست عزیز



اینجور که پیداست باید اونجا دنبال نیمه گمشدم بگردم فکر کنم این آسونترین راهش باشه :Yahoo (16):

----------


## saj8jad

> اینجور که پیداست باید اونجا دنبال نیمه گمشدم بگردم فکر کنم این آسونترین راهش باشه


دقیقا، یکی از بهترین راه ها همینه  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> دقیقا، یکی از بهترین راه ها همینه



حالا بنظرت تو کدوم کشور دنبال این نیمه گمشده بگردم؟امریکا.سوئیس.کانادا المان.کشورای مثل ایسلند و نیوزلند و سوئد.بریتانیا.

----------


## arshaa

> اگه کسی عمومیو بگیره بعدا برای تخصص اقدام کنه میشه رفت امریکا یا کانادا؟یا مثلا کارشناسی فیزیو رو بگیره بعدش برای ادامش برای کانادا اقدام کنه.شرایطش چجوریه؟


بین رو کاغذ اماکن رفتن هست میدونی مثل چیه مثه اینه من بگم من 6 ماه بخونم میتونم رتبه دو رقمی بیارم با سطح صفر؟
خوب شدن که میشه ولی تاحالا کسی نتونسته
یه سری موسسه مهاجرتی هستن که کارشون مثه این موسسات کنکوری کلاهبرداریه
کساییم که رفتن واسه تخصص کلا هر کشوری چه کانادا و امریکا چه المان و اتریش تخصص های درجه 3 رو نشستن خوندن خیلی به ندرت کسی تونسته عمومی از ایران بگیره و تخصص مثلا قلب از اونور بگیره مگر اینکه تو دانشگاه از شب تا صبح رفرنس خونده باشه زبانشم فول باشه باباش خرپول باشه یا بورس دولتی داشته باشه و همچنین کلی امتحان معادل سازی داده باشه
میگم اگه تو سایت اپلای بورد ملاحضه کنید از سال 2016 هیچ کس نتونسته تو پزشکی اپلای کنه واسه کشورای خوب!
در ضمن رشته های علوم پزشکی فاند ندارن

----------


## saj8jad

> حالا بنظرت تو کدوم کشور دنبال این نیمه گمشده بگردم؟امریکا.سوئیس.کانادا المان.کشورای مثل ایسلند و نیوزلند و سوئد.بریتانیا.



آخه اینم سواله جانم؟!  :Yahoo (4):  والا بستگی به خودت داره عزیز کلا
اگر با زبان آلمانی مشکلی نداری به نظر من سوئیس و اتریش گزینه های مناسبی هستن وهمچنین آلمانم خوبه ولی شرایط خاص خودشون رو هم دارن
اول درست رو اینجا خوب بخون و اوکی کن
همینطور که درست رو میخونی برای یادگیری زبان کشوری که میخوای بری همینجا تو ایران اقدام کن به یادگیری 
در این حین باید در مورد اون کشور و مردمش کلی تحقیق و کسب اطلاعات کنی، در مورد فرهنگ و ...

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> آخه اینم سواله جانم؟!  والا بستگی به خودت داره عزیز کلا
> اگر با زبان آلمانی مشکلی نداری به نظر من سوئیس و اتریش گزینه های مناسبی هستن وهمچنین آلمانم خوبه ولی شرایط خاص خودشون رو هم دارن
> اول درست رو اینجا خوب بخون و اوکی کن
> همینطور که درست رو میخونی برای یادگیری زبان کشوری که میخوای بری همینجا تو ایران اقدام کن به یادگیری 
> در این حین باید در مورد اون کشور و مردمش کلی تحقیق و کسب اطلاعات کنی، در مورد فرهنگ و ...


فعلا قبل هرچیزی ی بییست کیلو اضافه وزن دارم اینو درست کنم وگرنه دختر بهم نمیدن :Yahoo (16):  خب اگه با عشق برم که اینجا درس خوندن نمیخواد میرم اون کشور میخونم دیگه :Yahoo (76): شاعر میگه ارزو بر جوانان عیب نیست

----------


## saj8jad

> بین رو کاغذ اماکن رفتن هست میدونی مثل چیه مثه اینه من بگم من 6 ماه بخونم میتونم رتبه دو رقمی بیارم با سطح صفر؟
> خوب شدن که میشه ولی تاحالا کسی نتونسته
> یه سری موسسه مهاجرتی هستن که کارشون مثه این موسسات کنکوری کلاهبرداریه
> کساییم که رفتن واسه تخصص کلا هر کشوری چه کانادا و امریکا چه المان و اتریش تخصص های درجه 3 رو نشستن خوندن خیلی به ندرت کسی تونسته عمومی از ایران بگیره و تخصص مثلا قلب از اونور بگیره مگر اینکه تو دانشگاه از شب تا صبح رفرنس خونده باشه زبانشم فول باشه باباش خرپول باشه یا بورس دولتی داشته باشه و همچنین کلی امتحان معادل سازی داده باشه
> میگم اگه تو سایت اپلای بورد ملاحضه کنید از سال 2016 هیچ کس نتونسته تو پزشکی اپلای کنه واسه کشورای خوب!
> در ضمن رشته های علوم پزشکی فاند ندارن


حرفات رو تا حدودی قبول دارم دوست عزیز
شعار نمیدم، واقعا مراحلش خیلی سخته ولی شدنیه بدون اغراق
کسی رو میشناسم که دو سه سال پیش اینا اگر استباه نکنم پزشکی عمومی رو دانشگاه تبریز تموم کرد الان برای تخصص داره آلمان میخونه البته سختی های خودش رو هم داره منکر نیستم
کشورهای اتریش و خصوصا آلمان با توجه به اینکه نیروی پزشک اش کمه خیلی در گرفتن دانشجو و نیروی کار داره سخت میگیره جدیدا
از اون طرف درآمد یک پزشک فوق تخصص قلب در آلمان ساعتی میانگین 80 یورو هستش در صورتی که طبق گفته دوستان در سوئیس این میزان به بیش از دو برابره و به 180 یورو میرسه تازه با سطح سواد کمتر!
الان خود پزشک های آلمانی ترجیحا برای طبابت آلمان نمیمونن میرن سوئیس یا امریکا سر مسئله حقوق کم و مالیات بسیار زیاد!
کسی که میخواد مهاجرت کنه باید خیلی تحقیق کنه و پارامترهای متعددی رو بررسی کنه و بسنجه بعد تصمیم بگیره و اقدام کنه

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> حرفات رو تا حدودی قبول دارم دوست عزیز
> شعار نمیدم، واقعا مراحلش خیلی سخته ولی شدنیه بدون اغراق
> کسی رو میشناسم که دو سه سال پیش اینا اگر استباه نکنم پزشکی عمومی رو دانشگاه تبریز تموم کرد الان برای تخصص داره آلمان میخونه البته سختی های خودش رو هم داره منکر نیستم
> کشورهای اتریش و خصوصا آلمان با توجه به اینکه نیروی پزشک اش کمه خیلی در گرفتن دانشجو و نیروی کار داره سخت میگیره جدیدا
> از اون طرف درآمد یک پزشک فوق تخصص قلب در آلمان ساعتی میانگین 80 یورو هستش در صورتی که طبق گفته دوستان در سوئیس این میزان به بیش از دو برابره و به 180 یورو میرسه تازه با سطح سواد کمتر!
> الان خود پزشک های آلمانی ترجیحا برای طبابت آلمان نمیمونن میرن سوئیس یا امریکا سر مسئله حقوق کم و مالیات بسیار زیاد!
> کسی که میخواد مهاجرت کنه باید خیلی تحقیق کنه و پارامترهای متعددی رو بررسی کنه و بسنجه بعد تصمیم بگیره و اقدام کنه


یعنی نمیشه مثلا ایران عمومیو بگیری بعد بری اتریش تخصصو بگیری بعد اونا بری سوییس یا امریکا کار کنی.اقامت گرفتنم خیلی مهمه

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی نمیشه مثلا ایران عمومیو بگیری بعد بری اتریش تخصصو بگیری بعد اونا بری سوییس یا امریکا کار کنی.اقامت گرفتنم خیلی مهمه


میشه ولی به سختی
بعدش هم مگه پاره آجر تو سرت خورده که میخوای همچنین مسیری رو طی کنی!

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> میشه ولی به سختی
> بعدش هم مگه پاره آجر تو سرت خورده که میخوای همچنین مسیری رو طی کنی!


خب دوست دارم برم کالیفرنیا از اونجا پیام بدم بگم همراهان عزیز صدای منو میشنوید از کالیفرنیا آمریکا :Yahoo (112): از شوخی بگذریم الان خیلی سخته امریکا یا کانادا رفت اقامت گرفتنش سخته.قبلش باید از یجای راحت تر شروع کرد دیگه.هدف فقط خارج شدن از این زندانه بزرگ.باید یراهی باشه که هم پول نداشته باشی و هم بشه فرار کرد

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

گول تبلیغات موسسات اعزام دانشجورو نخورین پذیرش پزشکی تو خارج از کشور چند برابر قبولی تو کنکور ایران سخت تره مثلا یه عده فک می کنن کنکور ترکیه راحته، پیش خودشون می گن یه زبانه، یه ریاضی، چن تا هم تست هوش، اولا این که همه ی سوالاش به این راحتی که شما فک می کنین نیست ثانیا پذیرش بسیار کم و رقابت به شدت زیاده، سالی کم تر از 20 نفر از ایران تو کنکور ترکیه پذیرفته می شن، حالا شرکت کننده چه قده، پارسال فقط از ایران 3000 نفر تو کنکور ترکیه شرکت کردن، دیده شده افرادی حتی به 100 درصد سوالات پاسخ دادن ولی پذیرفته نشدن، چرا؟ چون وقتی تعداد 100 ها زیاده پارامترای دیگه مث معدلو بررسی می کنن! نمی گم غیرممکنه ولی زحمت داره عزیزان، زحمت بسیار، لقمه ی آماده نیست که خوردنش انقد راحت باشه الان با این وضع ارزش پول ملی به نظر من هیچ جا جز ایران برا خوندن پزشکی و دندون و دارو نمی صرفه، از لحاظ توجیه اقتصادی و بازگشت هزینه اینو می گم، کسی که پولدار نیست 6-7 سال زندگی فلاکت بار تو خارج از کشور و در عین حال خوندن درسای سخت پزشکی، اونم به زبونی غیر از زبون مادری مریضش می کنه ...
بی گدار به آب نزنین، همه ی جوانبو بسنجین

----------


## saj8jad

> خب دوست دارم برم کالیفرنیا از اونجا پیام بدم بگم همراهان عزیز صدای منو میشنوید از کالیفرنیا آمریکااز شوخی بگذریم الان خیلی سخته امریکا یا کانادا رفت اقامت گرفتنش سخته.قبلش باید از یجای راحت تر شروع کرد دیگه.هدف فقط خارج شدن از این زندانه بزرگ.باید یراهی باشه که هم پول نداشته باشی و هم بشه فرار کرد


آهان هم پول نداشته باشی و هم بشه فرار کرد!  :Yahoo (4):  خب لازمه من با اجازه این نوید و بشارت شدیدا شیرین و متشعشعانه رو بهت ابلاغ کنم عزیز جان که بزک نمیر بهار میاد!
همه بچه ها الان تنها راهی که دارن اینه که عمومی رو تو همین ایران بخونن تا بعد اگر فرصتی چیزی پیش اومد یه خاکی بر ملاج مبارکشون بریزن
تو یه گروهی یکی از بچه ها نوشته بود شرایط عمان و امارات چطوریه برم برای طبابت؟!  :Yahoo (65): 
اگر دنبال پول و رفاه و شرایط خوب هستی یا باید بری آمریکا یا هلند ، تامام  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> گول تبلیغات موسسات اعزام دانشجورو نخورین پذیرش پزشکی تو خارج از کشور چند برابر قبولی تو کنکور ایران سخت تره مثلا یه عده فک می کنن کنکور ترکیه راحته، پیش خودشون می گن یه زبانه، یه ریاضی، چن تا هم تست هوش، اولا این که همه ی سوالاش به این راحتی که شما فک می کنین نیست ثانیا پذیرش بسیار کم و رقابت به شدت زیاده، سالی کم تر از 20 نفر از ایران تو کنکور ترکیه پذیرفته می شن، حالا شرکت کننده چه قده، پارسال فقط از ایران 3000 نفر تو کنکور ترکیه شرکت کردن، دیده شده افرادی حتی به 100 درصد سوالات پاسخ دادن ولی پذیرفته نشدن، چرا؟ چون وقتی تعداد 100 ها زیاده پارامترای دیگه مث معدلو بررسی می کنن! نمی گم غیرممکنه ولی زحمت داره عزیزان، زحمت بسیار، لقمه ی آماده نیست که خوردنش انقد راحت باشه الان با این وضع ارزش پول ملی به نظر من هیچ جا جز ایران برا خوندن پزشکی و دندون و دارو نمی صرفه، از لحاظ توجیه اقتصادی و بازگشت هزینه اینو می گم، کسی که پولدار نیست 6-7 سال زندگی فلاکت بار تو خارج از کشور و در عین حال خوندن درسای سخت پزشکی، اونم به زبونی غیر از زبون مادری مریضش می کنه ...
> بی گدار به آب نزنین، همه ی جوانبو بسنجین


این موسسات اعزام و پذیرش دانشجو که واقعا دزد و بی سواد هستن اکثرا
ترکیه که چندان مالی نیست داداش، حالا درسته از ایران یه همچنین بگی نگی آب شسته تره ولی ارزش نداره به نظرم
دقیقا، مهاجرت کردن مزایا و معایب خودش رو داره
نکته مهم در پروسه مهاجرت اینه که باید سنجیده، عقلانی، منطقی و با دقت و با تحقیق و اطلاعات جامع و کامل اقدام کرد براش
اگر بر اساس حرف و نظر سطحی دیگران و خلاصه جوگیر شدن بخواید اقدام کنید که آره همین که از ایران بزنید بیرون همچی اوکی میشه براتون سخت در اشتباه هستید و در نهایت باعث پشیمونیتون میشه

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> گول تبلیغات موسسات اعزام دانشجورو نخورین پذیرش پزشکی تو خارج از کشور چند برابر قبولی تو کنکور ایران سخت تره مثلا یه عده فک می کنن کنکور ترکیه راحته، پیش خودشون می گن یه زبانه، یه ریاضی، چن تا هم تست هوش، اولا این که همه ی سوالاش به این راحتی که شما فک می کنین نیست ثانیا پذیرش بسیار کم و رقابت به شدت زیاده، سالی کم تر از 20 نفر از ایران تو کنکور ترکیه پذیرفته می شن، حالا شرکت کننده چه قده، پارسال فقط از ایران 3000 نفر تو کنکور ترکیه شرکت کردن، دیده شده افرادی حتی به 100 درصد سوالات پاسخ دادن ولی پذیرفته نشدن، چرا؟ چون وقتی تعداد 100 ها زیاده پارامترای دیگه مث معدلو بررسی می کنن! نمی گم غیرممکنه ولی زحمت داره عزیزان، زحمت بسیار، لقمه ی آماده نیست که خوردنش انقد راحت باشه الان با این وضع ارزش پول ملی به نظر من هیچ جا جز ایران برا خوندن پزشکی و دندون و دارو نمی صرفه، از لحاظ توجیه اقتصادی و بازگشت هزینه اینو می گم، کسی که پولدار نیست 6-7 سال زندگی فلاکت بار تو خارج از کشور و در عین حال خوندن درسای سخت پزشکی، اونم به زبونی غیر از زبون مادری مریضش می کنه ...
> بی گدار به آب نزنین، همه ی جوانبو بسنجین



کسیکه پول داشته باشه برای روسیه راحت میشه اقدام کرد.سال اولش زیست وشیمی وزبان روسی میخونن.بعدش ی ازمون میگیرن که میگن خیلی سادس من یکی از دوستام پیگیرش شده که بره فکر کنم هر ترمش 3هزار دلار هزینه داره

----------


## ..Erfan..

*تاپیکوباید میزدی اموزش فرار از ایران
اینجور که میگی باید ۷ ۸ سال دیگه ایران بمونه ادم....اصلا تا اون موقع شاید خیلی چیزا عوض شه...
من اشنا دارم خواستین بیاین از مرز ردتون کنه*

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> آهان هم پول نداشته باشی و هم بشه فرار کرد!  خب لازمه من با اجازه این نوید و بشارت شدیدا شیرین و متشعشعانه رو بهت ابلاغ کنم عزیز جان که بزک نمیر بهار میاد!
> همه بچه ها الان تنها راهی که دارن اینه که عمومی رو تو همین ایران بخونن تا بعد اگر فرصتی چیزی پیش اومد یه خاکی بر ملاج مبارکشون بریزن
> تو یه گروهی یکی از بچه ها نوشته بود شرایط عمان و امارات چطوریه برم برای طبابت؟! 
> اگر دنبال پول و رفاه و شرایط خوب هستی یا باید بری آمریکا یا هلند ، تامام



با شنا نمیشه رفت عمان و امارات؟ :Yahoo (20): آی ناو امریکاییم نمیاد بریم دزدکی سوار شیم.والا اینجا یسال باید بخونم برای پزشکی.بعد 8سال بخونیم تا عمومی بگیریم.بعد تازه بریم دنبال مهاجرت ینی دیگه عمرمون تموم شده.


جدی اگه همون یکی دوسال اول انگلیسی رو یاد بگیرمو بعد رو فیسبوک و اینستا گرام کار کنم احتمالا بشه با عشق و عاشقی رفت ولی نمیدونم شرایطش چجوریه؟مثلا بعنوان پناهندگیه ی میشه اقامت گرفت و از حقوق شهروندیشون استفاده کرد؟

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> کسیکه پول داشته باشه برای روسیه راحت میشه اقدام کرد.سال اولش زیست وشیمی وزبان روسی میخونن.بعدش ی ازمون میگیرن که میگن خیلی سادس من یکی از دوستام پیگیرش شده که بره فکر کنم هر ترمش 3هزار دلار هزینه داره


هر ترمش 3 هزار دلار، می شه سالی 6 هزار دلار هزینه ی شهریه
فلاکت بار هم بخوای زندگی کنی ماهی 1000 دلار هم هزینه ی زندگیته
جمعا شد 18000 دلار، ضرب در 13500 تومن می شه 243 میلیون تومن، ضرب در 6 سال می شه یک میلیارد و 458 میلیون تومن پول ناقابل، همین پولو الان بذاری بانک ماهی 22 تومن سود می گیری که خیلی از متخصصا الان همین قد درآمد دارن، حالا من راحت ترین روش سرمایه گذاری رو گفتم، زرنگ باشی این پولو تو 6 سال می تونی 6 برابر هم کنی : )
وقتی می گم توجیه اقتصادی نداره یعنی این
دلیلی نداره به قیمت از دست دادن بخش کلانی از سرمایه ی زندگیت پزشک شی
مگه اونایی که پزشک نیستن از گشنگی مردن
بیل گیتس پولدارترین فرد دنیا یه دیپلم ساده داره فقط : )

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> هر ترمش 3 هزار دلار، می شه سالی 6 هزار دلار هزینه ی شهریه
> فلاکت بار هم بخوای زندگی کنی ماهی 1000 دلار هم هزینه ی زندگیته
> جمعا شد 18000 دلار، ضرب در 13500 تومن می شه 243 میلیون تومن، ضرب در 6 سال می شه یک میلیارد و 458 میلیون تومن پول ناقابل، همین پولو الان بذاری بانک ماهی 22 تومن سود می گیری که خیلی از متخصصا الان همین قد درآمد دارن، حالا من راحت ترین روش سرمایه گذاری رو گفتم، زرنگ باشی این پولو تو 6 سال می تونی 6 برابر هم کنی : )
> وقتی می گم توجیه اقتصادی نداره یعنی این
> دلیلی نداره به قیمت از دست دادن بخش کلانی از سرمایه ی زندگیت پزشک شی
> مگه اونایی که پزشک نیستن از گشنگی مردن
> بیل گیتس پولدارترین فرد دنیا یه دیپلم ساده داره فقط : )


میدونم توجیه اقتصادی نداره ولی خیلیا برا پز دادنش میرن نه علم و درامدش

----------


## amir.t34

> هر ترمش 3 هزار دلار، می شه سالی 6 هزار دلار هزینه ی شهریه
> فلاکت بار هم بخوای زندگی کنی ماهی 1000 دلار هم هزینه ی زندگیته
> جمعا شد 18000 دلار، ضرب در 13500 تومن می شه 243 میلیون تومن، ضرب در 6 سال می شه یک میلیارد و 458 میلیون تومن پول ناقابل، همین پولو الان بذاری بانک ماهی 22 تومن سود می گیری که خیلی از متخصصا الان همین قد درآمد دارن، حالا من راحت ترین روش سرمایه گذاری رو گفتم، زرنگ باشی این پولو تو 6 سال می تونی 6 برابر هم کنی : )
> وقتی می گم توجیه اقتصادی نداره یعنی این
> دلیلی نداره به قیمت از دست دادن بخش کلانی از سرمایه ی زندگیت پزشک شی
> مگه اونایی که پزشک نیستن از گشنگی مردن
> بیل گیتس پولدارترین فرد دنیا یه دیپلم ساده داره فقط : )


منم باهاتون موافقم..... یه زمانی میخواستم برای دندون پزشکی روسیه اقدام کنم..فهمیدم فقط مدرک پادفک گرفتن حدود ده هزار دلار آب میخوره....تازه سختی زبان روسی و سرمای طاقت فرسای روسیه اصلا به کنار....
 همین روسیه که میگن بدون کنکور هست یه کنکور سخت میگیره...مثلا مسکو رو میگن خیلی سخته  چون یه سیل عظیمی از کشورای هند و چین تو پادفک شرکت میکنن.... از این حاشیه ها به کنار مافیای دانشگاه رو چیکار کنیم؟؟
الان شما پول داشته باشی در حد بیست هزار تا میتونی تو پاولف صندلی بخری خخخخخ
فعلا باز نسبتا یوس بهتره ... اگه بتونید صد بزنید :Yahoo (105):

----------


## arshaa

> حرفات رو تا حدودی قبول دارم دوست عزیز
> شعار نمیدم، واقعا مراحلش خیلی سخته ولی شدنیه بدون اغراق
> کسی رو میشناسم که دو سه سال پیش اینا اگر استباه نکنم پزشکی عمومی رو دانشگاه تبریز تموم کرد الان برای تخصص داره آلمان میخونه البته سختی های خودش رو هم داره منکر نیستم
> کشورهای اتریش و خصوصا آلمان با توجه به اینکه نیروی پزشک اش کمه خیلی در گرفتن دانشجو و نیروی کار داره سخت میگیره جدیدا
> از اون طرف درآمد یک پزشک فوق تخصص قلب در آلمان ساعتی میانگین 80 یورو هستش در صورتی که طبق گفته دوستان در سوئیس این میزان به بیش از دو برابره و به 180 یورو میرسه تازه با سطح سواد کمتر!
> الان خود پزشک های آلمانی ترجیحا برای طبابت آلمان نمیمونن میرن سوئیس یا امریکا سر مسئله حقوق کم و مالیات بسیار زیاد!
> کسی که میخواد مهاجرت کنه باید خیلی تحقیق کنه و پارامترهای متعددی رو بررسی کنه و بسنجه بعد تصمیم بگیره و اقدام کنه


بحث اینا که بگذریم سفارت هاشون خیلی سختگیریشون بیشتر شده قبلا برای تمکن مالی حساب ریالی داخل ایران معادل ۳۰۰ میلیون مثلا رو قبول میکردن الان میگن حتما بانک اروپایی باید حساب داشته باشید اونم ۲۰ هزار یورو که بانک های خارجیم برا ایرانیا حساب باز نمیکنن و میمونی لنگ ویزا دانشکاهاشون به خصوص اتریشیا سخت گیریشون رو اعتبار مدارک ایرانیا بیشتر شده طوری که رسما اعلام کردن دیگه مدرک دانشگاه های غیر سراسری رو قبول ندارن گرچه الان طوری شده سراسری ها درجه ۲٫۳ رو هم قبول ندارن

----------


## amir.t34

> بحث اینا که بگذریم سفارت هاشون خیلی سختگیریشون بیشتر شده قبلا برای تمکن مالی حساب ریالی داخل ایران معادل ۳۰۰ میلیون مثلا رو قبول میکردن الان میگن حتما بانک اروپایی باید حساب داشته باشید اونم ۲۰ هزار یورو که بانک های خارجیم برا ایرانیا حساب باز نمیکنن و میمونی لنگ ویزا دانشکاهاشون به خصوص اتریشیا سخت گیریشون رو اعتبار مدارک ایرانیا بیشتر شده طوری که رسما اعلام کردن دیگه مدرک دانشگاه های غیر سراسری رو قبول ندارن گرچه الان طوری شده سراسری ها درجه ۲٫۳ رو هم قبول ندارن


بهتر نیست اگه ادم بخواد پول خرج کنه بره کانادا؟ یا آمریکا؟
حالا معلوم نی دور بعدی ترامپ رای بیاره.... شاید وضع خیلی بهتر بشه

----------


## mahdi_artur

*جدی کسایی که مهاجرت میکنن عجب پولایی دارین!! 
من موندم توش به خدا
شما یک چهارم پولی که دارید میدید بدید به من به خدا سالی 4 برابرشو بهتون برمیگردونم
پ.ن:کسی که مهاجرت میکنه مخش واقعاً تعطیله خییییلی تعطیل...*

----------


## mmr

اقامون جنتلمنه میفهمی جنتلمنههههههههههههههه !


> کلا نیمی از کشورهای کره زمین رو _یه اقایی_ باهاشون دشمنهسر همون ما باید سه چهاربرابر بقیه ادمای معمولی از بقیه کشورا برای مهاجرت تلاش کنیم دیگه اینجوریه تهش با عذاب میری بعدشم اونجا حالت گرفتس کسی دورت نیست میشی از اینجا رونده از اونجا مونده

----------


## arshaa

> بهتر نیست اگه ادم بخواد پول خرج کنه بره کانادا؟ یا آمریکا؟
> حالا معلوم نی دور بعدی ترامپ رای بیاره.... شاید وضع خیلی بهتر بشه


امریکا که اصن ایرانیو راه نمیدن کانادا هم بیشتر واسه مستر و دکترا تو رشته های مهندسی و فاند کم و بخور نمیر

----------


## DR._.ALI

بدون مدرک آیلتس هم میشه به کشورای دیگه مهاجرت کرد یا حتما باید ایلتس بگیریم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> *جدی کسایی که مهاجرت میکنن عجب پولایی دارین!! 
> من موندم توش به خدا
> شما یک چهارم پولی که دارید میدید بدید به من به خدا سالی 4 برابرشو بهتون برمیگردونم
> پ.ن:کسی که مهاجرت میکنه مخش واقعاً تعطیله خییییلی تعطیل...*


دوست عزیز از 100 درصد کسایی که میخوان از ایران بزنن برن و به فکر مهاجرت هستن با اجازه 101 درصدشون کسایی هستن که از نظر مالی تقریبا مشکل دارن و میخوان از این وضعیت خاک بر سری یه جوری نجات پیدا کنن و خلاص بشن
اکثرا هم یه مقدار پول کم هر جوری که شده از اینور و اونور جور میکنن، در حد اینکه پول رفتن و تقریبا یکسال دو سال اولشون رو داشته باشن ، فکر میکنی برای چی همه دنبال فاند و بورس و از اون طرف دنبال کار دانشجویی و این برنامه ها هستن
اگر کسی از نظر مالی و حالی اینجا اوکی بود که پا نمیشد بره اون ور ، عین آدم همینجا زندگی میکرد و هزار و یکی ریسک و بدبختی رو به جون نمی خرید 
کسی که میدونه اینجا هیچ جای پیشرفتی و چی و چی رو نداره ( پیشرفت به معنی عام و فراگیر کلمه) تو فکر مهاجرت و رفتن هستش و الا اونی که پول داره همینجا براش بهشته

----------


## saj8jad

> بدون مدرک آیلتس هم میشه به کشورای دیگه مهاجرت کرد یا حتما باید ایلتس بگیریم؟


سلام
سطح خوب زبان و همچنین داشتن مدرک زبان جزو اصول اصلی و اولیه و لاینفک مهاجرت کردن هستش
بعید میدونم بدون مدرک زبان حداقل از طریق روش تحصیلی بشه مهاجرت کرد

----------


## mahdi_artur

> دوست عزیز از 100 درصد کسایی که میخوان از ایران بزنن برن و به فکر مهاجرت هستن با اجازه 101 درصدشون کسایی هستن که از نظر مالی تقریبا مشکل دارن و میخوان از این وضعیت خاک بر سری یه جوری نجات پیدا کنن و خلاص بشن
> اکثرا هم یه مقدار پول کم هر جوری که شده از اینور و اونور جور میکنن، در حد اینکه پول رفتن و تقریبا یکسال دو سال اولشون رو داشته باشن ، فکر میکنی برای چی همه دنبال فاند و بورس و از اون طرف دنبال کار دانشجویی و این برنامه ها هستن
> اگر کسی از نظر مالی و حالی اینجا اوکی بود که پا نمیشد بره اون ور ، عین آدم همینجا زندگی میکرد و هزار و یکی ریسک و بدبختی رو به جون نمی خرید 
> کسی که میدونه اینجا هیچ جای پیشرفتی و چی و چی رو نداره ( پیشرفت به معنی عام و فراگیر کلمه) تو فکر مهاجرت و رفتن هستش و الا اونی که پول داره همینجا براش بهشته


دادا سجاد من به تناقض خوردم  :Yahoo (21):  چجوری کسی پا میشه میره ترکیه حدود 3500 لیر دست کم (تا 34000 لیر هم تو بعضی دانشگاه های خصوصی میرسه!)  میده واسه یک ترم؟؟حالا هر لیر رو بگیریم 2000 تومان :Yahoo (21):  میشه=حداقل 7 میلیون واسه یک ترم، خوب این فقط دانشگاهش بود، هزینه های اقامت هم هست اونم بگیر 10 تومن واسه یه سال، حدود 34 تا 40 تومن در میاد یه سالش تازه من اطلاع دقیقی ندارم و حدودی گفتم :Yahoo (21):  این بابا چجوری مشکل مالی داشته؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  موندم این بابا چجوری با اون همه مشکل مالی پا میشه 80 تومن واسه دو سال جمع میکنه واسه آینده ای که شاید واقعاً پوچ از آب در بیاد  :Yahoo (21):  این بی عقلی نیست؟ نمیتونست این 80 تومنو همین جا بزنه به یه کاری  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Bffensive

سلام 
من اصلا درک نمیکنم چرا شما ها به این چیزا فکر میکنید 

ولی ختم کلام.

اگه تو ایران پزشکی خوندید (به جز پرستاری اونم یه سری کشور خاص) تقریبا احتمال اپلای کردنتون *بدون پول دادن تقریبا صفره

نکته بعدی* اینکه این فضای مسخره و بچه بازی رو کنار بذارید.

تو کشور هم کار هست هم پول
ادم کار کن نیست.
همه فقط صوتن همه ادعا.
درغوز اباد غربی خوندن. همونی ک هم خوندن رو کوچکترین چیزی ازش بلد نیستن ادعا هم دارن..

شمما برید کار رو خوب یاد بگیریدد تو هر حرفه ای ک هستید اگه رو هوا نزدنتون بیاید بگید تو هیچی نمیفهمی

من دارم قشنگ میبینم ادم کاری نداریم تو کشور.همه فقط صدان

اخه من نمیفهمم کجا میخواید برید. بابا خبری نیست. من 60 70 درصد رفیقام رفتن.

خر داغ میکنن برادرمن خواهر من. مگه اینکه شاخ باشید که اگه شاخ باشید همینجا هم رو هوا میزننتون

تمام

...... دیگه ادامش نمیدم چون بهتون بر میخورد :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

> دادا سجاد من به تناقض خوردم  چجوری کسی پا میشه میره ترکیه حدود 3500 لیر دست کم (تا 34000 لیر هم تو بعضی دانشگاه های خصوصی میرسه!)  میده واسه یک ترم؟؟حالا هر لیر رو بگیریم 2000 تومان میشه=حداقل 7 میلیون واسه یک ترم، خوب این فقط دانشگاهش بود، هزینه های اقامت هم هست اونم بگیر 10 تومن واسه یه سال، حدود 34 تا 40 تومن در میاد یه سالش تازه من اطلاع دقیقی ندارم و حدودی گفتم این بابا چجوری مشکل مالی داشته؟؟؟ موندم این بابا چجوری با اون همه مشکل مالی پا میشه 80 تومن واسه دو سال جمع میکنه واسه آینده ای که شاید واقعاً پوچ از آب در بیاد  این بی عقلی نیست؟ نمیتونست این 80 تومنو همین جا بزنه به یه کاری


درست میگی عزیز، موارد این چنینی هستش من منکرش نیستم اصلا
من سر صحبتم روی یک طیف خاص و مشخص هستش، *طبقه اجتماعی متوسط و متوسط نسبتا رو به بالا* که یه چیزی حدود 30 35 درصد اجتماع ما رو تشکیل میدن
50 درصد جامعه هم که قربونش برم جزو طبقه ضعیف (زیرخط فقر مطلق و نسبی) هستن، اونا که هیچ! اونا نگاه! اونا تماشا!

حرف من اینه که *اکثرا* (همه نه) که میخوان مهاجرت کنن یا بخاطر شرایط بد زندگیه (به معنی عام و گسترده کلمه) یا بخاطر عدم رضایت از جو حاکم هستش که مهاجرت میکنن
من در مورد اون حدود 5 تا 15 درصد قشر ثروتمند صحبت نمیکنم که شما ازشون مثال زدید، اونا بحثشون کلا فرق میکنه و یه داستان و موضوع دیگه ای دارن که محل بحث الانم نیست

من میگم اگر شما کار رضایت مندی داشته باشی، حقوق نسبتا خوبی هم داشته باشی به احتمال 80 90 درصد اصلا به مهاجرت فکر هم نمیکنی و همینجا زندگیت رو میکنی
تو قشر متوسطه یکم بالا و پایین هستش که میبینی که طرف بخاطر عدم کار یا عدم رضایت شغلی، حقوق کم و ناچیز و شرایط سخت و پیچیده و همچنین محدودیت های موجود هستش که با خودش میگه بزار شرایطم رو تغییر بدم تا شاید با مهاجرت کردنی چیزی اصطلاحا یه نیمچه فرجی حاصل بشه و بتونم از باقی مونده عمرم یه بهره ای ببرم و ...

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> دادا سجاد من به تناقض خوردم  چجوری کسی پا میشه میره ترکیه حدود 3500 لیر دست کم (تا 34000 لیر هم تو بعضی دانشگاه های خصوصی میرسه!)  میده واسه یک ترم؟؟حالا هر لیر رو بگیریم 2000 تومان میشه=حداقل 7 میلیون واسه یک ترم، خوب این فقط دانشگاهش بود، هزینه های اقامت هم هست اونم بگیر 10 تومن واسه یه سال، حدود 34 تا 40 تومن در میاد یه سالش تازه من اطلاع دقیقی ندارم و حدودی گفتم این بابا چجوری مشکل مالی داشته؟؟؟ موندم این بابا چجوری با اون همه مشکل مالی پا میشه 80 تومن واسه دو سال جمع میکنه واسه آینده ای که شاید واقعاً پوچ از آب در بیاد  این بی عقلی نیست؟ نمیتونست این 80 تومنو همین جا بزنه به یه کاری



داداش منظورش افرادی بود که پیگیر اقامت کشورای اروپایی و امریکان.اونایی ک دنبال فاند گرفتن و اپلای کردنن.نه اینکه برن ترکیه پزشکی بخونن و پزشو ب خاله و عمه بدن

----------


## Mohamad_R

فقط میتونم بگم این تاپیک حاشیه س



ضمنا اگه پزشکی میخواین قبول شین حالا به غیر از دسته پزشکی نخبه دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی و رتبه های 10 پایین که با کله تو امریکا یا کانادا هستن .  در کشوری چون امریکا شما درامد هنگفتی مثل ایران نخواهید داشت . دنبال پول در کشور های جهان اول هستین باید یک بیزینس من و ایده پرور یا درنهایت یک مهندس عالی باشین . (به نظرتون چرا اقای اناری با سابقه رتبه 1 بودن کار پزشکی الان تو کانادا انجام نمیده؟)
ضمنا یادد اور بشم که کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن / با نمره بالای ایلتس کار تموم نمیشه شما قراره تو یک کشور تامل و روابط اجتماعی داشته باشین . برای ادامه روند پزشکی تو خیلی از کشور ها مثل امریکا باید یک سری ازمون ها رو بگذرونید که چندتاش عملی هستن و قاعدتا شرح حال از بیمار در روند سنجش کیفی مدرک و برخورد شما هست . به جرئت میپرسم آیا همه میتوانند به صورت یک پزشکِ شهروند امریکایی شرح حال بگیرند؟
و ثالثا : اخذ اقامت خیلی خیلی سخته و کشور به کشورفرق داره و ذاتا در برخی کشور ها تناقض های قانونی برای مقیم ها و حتی نژاد ها صورت میگیرد . و شاید اگر شما رتبه 1 سال 98 هم باشین نمیتوانین به کشوری چون ژاپن اقامت بگیرین (این کشور طبق سیاست های اخیر و نه چندان جدید پذیرش شهروند و اقامت رو خیلی خیلی محدود و سخت کرده ) 
و فقط با زبان انگلیسی تموم نمیشه . مثلا اگه قصد مهاجرت به آلمان رو دارین حداقل باید یه پایه بیسیک المانی داشته باشین قضیه فقط کار نیست / زندگی / هست



*امیدوارم کم هواشی درگیرتون بکنه 
بعد اینکه انشالله رشته دلخواه قبول شدین 
بعد اینجور بحث هارو شروع کنید..*

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> سلام 
> من اصلا درک نمیکنم چرا شما ها به این چیزا فکر میکنید 
> 
> ولی ختم کلام.
> 
> اگه تو ایران پزشکی خوندید (به جز پرستاری اونم یه سری کشور خاص) تقریبا احتمال اپلای کردنتون *بدون پول دادن تقریبا صفره
> 
> نکته بعدی* اینکه این فضای مسخره و بچه بازی رو کنار بذارید.
> 
> ...



سوال اینجاست چرا باید دانشگاهیی وجود داشته باشه ک بازار کاری پشتش نیست؟منم حرفتونو قبول دارم اگه بهترین باشی قطعا کار گیرت میاد اگه رو مبل لم بدی معلومه ک پولیم درکار نیست.ولی از هزار نفر رشته هنر چند نفرشون به اون چیزیکه شما میگی میرسن؟چند نفرشون بازار کار دارن ؟شاید کمتر از یکدرصد افراد شایسته جا و مکان خودشونو پیدا میکنن.الباقی بخاطر نداشتن سهمیه و پارتی و پول وژن خوب حذف میشن.ایران اگه شایسته سالاری داشت وضعمون این نبود.شما جامععه رو خوب بین همین پارسال بود طرف دکترای منابع اب تهران رو داشت داشت تو اهواز جارو میکشید.از اینا خیلی داریم ولی رسانه ای نمیشن.شما میگی مهارت منم میگم قبول ولی چرا زیرساختش وجود نداره؟همین الان وضع صنعت کارامونو ببین یا مثلا میبینی فلان مکانیک روزانه ملیونی درامد داره ولی از هر 200نفرشون یکیشون اینجوریه حالا اگه همه اوون 200نفر هم مهارت داشته باشن حقوق اون ی نفر کم میشه و بازم حقوق کفاف زندگی رو نمیده.همین الان وضعیت باز نشسته ها و معلمارو ببین اب خوش از گلوشون پایین نمیره.ی کارگر ساده باید برا ی کیلو گوشت دوروز تمام کار کنه.تو عراق جنگ زده ی کارگر با ی روز کار کردن 2 کیلو میخره.شما باید بستر جامعه رو نگاه کنی ن اینکه بگی جوونا بی عرضن یا اینکه طرف تو تورقوز اباد درس خونده انتظار پست مدیریتی داره.طبق کاریکه انجام میشه باید رفاه فراهم بشه.طرف تو امریکا کارگر ی رستورانه انتظار نداره مثل ی دکتر یا مهندس باشه ولی میدونه که دخل و خرجش میخونه.دو نفر رفتن مهندسی خوندن هر دوشون میدونن فلان پروژه رو ب کسی میدن که مهارت و علمش بیشتره ن اینکه از قبل چون یکیشون پدرش شهید شده ی چمیدونم نماینده فامیلشونه یا پدرش پولدار شهره از همون اول پروژه رو بگیره

فرق جامعه ما با غرب اسمونو زمینه اونجا ادم بی مسئولیت جایگاهی نداره ولی اینجا بنا ب شرایطی خیلی از بی عرضه ها و...مسئول میشن.

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> فقط میتونم بگم این تاپیک حاشیه س
> 
> 
> 
> ضمنا اگه پزشکی میخواین قبول شین حالا به غیر از دسته پزشکی نخبه دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی و رتبه های 10 پایین که با کله تو امریکا یا کانادا هستن .  در کشوری چون امریکا شما درامد هنگفتی مثل ایران نخواهید داشت . دنبال پول در کشور های جهان اول هستین باید یک بیزینس من و ایده پرور یا درنهایت یک مهندس عالی باشین . (به نظرتون چرا اقای اناری با سابقه رتبه 1 بودن کار پزشکی الان تو کانادا انجام نمیده؟)
> ضمنا یادد اور بشم که کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن / با نمره بالای ایلتس کار تموم نمیشه شما قراره تو یک کشور تامل و روابط اجتماعی داشته باشین . برای ادامه روند پزشکی تو خیلی از کشور ها مثل امریکا باید یک سری ازمون ها رو بگذرونید که چندتاش عملی هستن و قاعدتا شرح حال از بیمار در روند سنجش کیفی مدرک و برخورد شما هست . به جرئت میپرسم آیا همه میتوانند به صورت یک پزشکِ شهروند امریکایی شرح حال بگیرند؟
> و ثالثا : اخذ اقامت خیلی خیلی سخته و کشور به کشورفرق داره و ذاتا در برخی کشور ها تناقض های قانونی برای مقیم ها و حتی نژاد ها صورت میگیرد . و شاید اگر شما رتبه 1 سال 98 هم باشین نمیتوانین به کشوری چون ژاپن اقامت بگیرین (این کشور طبق سیاست های اخیر و نه چندان جدید پذیرش شهروند و اقامت رو خیلی خیلی محدود و سخت کرده ) 
> و فقط با زبان انگلیسی تموم نمیشه . مثلا اگه قصد مهاجرت به آلمان رو دارین حداقل باید یه پایه بیسیک المانی داشته باشین قضیه فقط کار نیست / زندگی / هست
> 
> ...



همه حرفات عالی.ولی این تاپیک حاشیه نیست درد جامعس.بخصوص جامعه بالایی از کنکوریا ک یکی از اهدافشون مهاجرت هستش

----------


## saj8jad

> فقط میتونم بگم این تاپیک حاشیه س
> 
> 
> 
> ضمنا اگه پزشکی میخواین قبول شین حالا به غیر از دسته پزشکی نخبه دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی و رتبه های 10 پایین که با کله تو امریکا یا کانادا هستن .  در کشوری چون امریکا شما درامد هنگفتی مثل ایران نخواهید داشت . دنبال پول در کشور های جهان اول هستین باید یک بیزینس من و ایده پرور یا درنهایت یک مهندس عالی باشین . (به نظرتون چرا اقای اناری با سابقه رتبه 1 بودن کار پزشکی الان تو کانادا انجام نمیده؟)
> ضمنا یادد اور بشم که کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن / با نمره بالای ایلتس کار تموم نمیشه شما قراره تو یک کشور تامل و روابط اجتماعی داشته باشین . برای ادامه روند پزشکی تو خیلی از کشور ها مثل امریکا باید یک سری ازمون ها رو بگذرونید که چندتاش عملی هستن و قاعدتا شرح حال از بیمار در روند سنجش کیفی مدرک و برخورد شما هست . به جرئت میپرسم آیا همه میتوانند به صورت یک پزشکِ شهروند امریکایی شرح حال بگیرند؟
> و ثالثا : اخذ اقامت خیلی خیلی سخته و کشور به کشورفرق داره و ذاتا در برخی کشور ها تناقض های قانونی برای مقیم ها و حتی نژاد ها صورت میگیرد . و شاید اگر شما رتبه 1 سال 98 هم باشین نمیتوانین به کشوری چون ژاپن اقامت بگیرین (این کشور طبق سیاست های اخیر و نه چندان جدید پذیرش شهروند و اقامت رو خیلی خیلی محدود و سخت کرده ) 
> و فقط با زبان انگلیسی تموم نمیشه . مثلا اگه قصد مهاجرت به آلمان رو دارین حداقل باید یه پایه بیسیک المانی داشته باشین قضیه فقط کار نیست / زندگی / هست
> 
> ...


نیک که بنگرید این عالم همش حاشیه س ! ، یعنی اول حاشیه بوده بعد عالم شده فی الواقع !

*پ.ن :* دنیا همه حاشیه س واهل دنیا همه حاشیه !

----------


## Egotist

خارج ریـدن براتون که اینقد مشتاق رفتنید ؟

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> نه بابا 100 هم نیاز نیست برا یوس دوست ما هست امسال رفته 95 زده بود برا دانشگاه آنکارا پزشکی انگلیسیش قبول شده بود روزانه 6-7 ساعت هم بخونی قبولی به شرط این که تو موسسه ثبت نام کنی فقط خودت بخونی نمیتونی قبول شی
> ترکیه از نظر هزینه خوبه ولی خب اینو باید در نظر بگیرین که باید فقط ریاضی هوش و هندسه بخونین کسایی که از ریاضی میترسن معمولا نتیجه ی مطلوبی نمی گیرن



سلام
دوستتون کدوم شهر بودن؟ کدوم موسسه میرفتن؟
بعد من شنیدم امسال انکارا بیترین درصدش 70 بوده که :/
تحصیل در خارج از ایران

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> دادا سجاد من به تناقض خوردم  چجوری کسی پا میشه میره ترکیه حدود 3500 لیر دست کم (تا 34000 لیر هم تو بعضی دانشگاه های خصوصی میرسه!)  میده واسه یک ترم؟؟حالا هر لیر رو بگیریم 2000 تومان میشه=حداقل 7 میلیون واسه یک ترم، خوب این فقط دانشگاهش بود، هزینه های اقامت هم هست اونم بگیر 10 تومن واسه یه سال، حدود 34 تا 40 تومن در میاد یه سالش تازه من اطلاع دقیقی ندارم و حدودی گفتم این بابا چجوری مشکل مالی داشته؟؟؟ موندم این بابا چجوری با اون همه مشکل مالی پا میشه 80 تومن واسه دو سال جمع میکنه واسه آینده ای که شاید واقعاً پوچ از آب در بیاد  این بی عقلی نیست؟ نمیتونست این 80 تومنو همین جا بزنه به یه کاری



هزینه ای که میکنی در برابردر آمدی که خواهی داشت ب چشم نمیاد
مثالش یک آقای دکتر هست در ترکیه خونده و الان برگشته درسته هیئت علمی نیست(ظاهرا اجازه نمیدن اونایی که خارج خوندن هیئت علمی بشن) الان میزان درامدش رو که میبینی دود از پس کله ات میزنه بیرون :/

----------


## mahdi_artur

> هزینه ای که میکنی در برابردر آمدی که خواهی داشت ب چشم نمیاد
> مثالش یک آقای دکتر هست در ترکیه خونده و الان برگشته درسته هیئت علمی نیست(ظاهرا اجازه نمیدن اونایی که خارج خوندن هیئت علمی بشن) الان میزان درامدش رو که میبینی دود از پس کله ات میزنه بیرون :/


*داداش اینا که میگی همه درست ولی همین جا هم میشه کاری کرد که درامدش بیشتر از پزشکی باشه اگه مردم میفهمیدن الان یه گله اسب بلانسبت عزیزان این انجمن؛ در رشته تجربی نداشتیم!....اونی هم که کلی خرج میکنه واسه تحصیل خارج از کشور مطمئن باش انقدری پول داره که نیازی به درامد نداره...ماشالله ددی همه چی واسش فراهم کرده بعد پسره خوشی زده زیر دلش گفته : ددی من پزشکی میخوااااام ددی گفته باشه بابایی میتونی بخونی مثل آدم همین جا بیاری؟ گفته: نه ددی من ک...م پاره است نمیتونم مثل آدم بخونم و سختی بکشم یه راه آسون تر پلییییییز .... ددی هم رفته تو فکر خارج

نمونه هم زیاد دیدم 
پارسال یه نفر به اسم پرهام .....(فامیلیش رو نمیگم...) تراز کانونش همیشه 7500 بود حتی دو باری 8000 شد ایشون وقتی کنکورو داد معلوم شد چه گندی بالا آورده بوده با تقلب شون الانم دارن دندون پزشکی میخونن تو روسیه با هزینه های ددی  به همین سادگی اون وقت ما دو ساله این جا ک....مون پاره شده تا یه رشته آبرومند قبول بشیم مردم به ریشمون میخندن اون ور آب ....
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> فقط میتونم بگم این تاپیک حاشیه س
> 
> 
> 
> ضمنا اگه پزشکی میخواین قبول شین حالا به غیر از دسته پزشکی نخبه دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی و رتبه های 10 پایین که با کله تو امریکا یا کانادا هستن .  در کشوری چون امریکا شما درامد هنگفتی مثل ایران نخواهید داشت . دنبال پول در کشور های جهان اول هستین باید یک بیزینس من و ایده پرور یا درنهایت یک مهندس عالی باشین . (به نظرتون چرا اقای اناری با سابقه رتبه 1 بودن کار پزشکی الان تو کانادا انجام نمیده؟)
> ضمنا یادد اور بشم که کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن / با نمره بالای ایلتس کار تموم نمیشه شما قراره تو یک کشور تامل و روابط اجتماعی داشته باشین . برای ادامه روند پزشکی تو خیلی از کشور ها مثل امریکا باید یک سری ازمون ها رو بگذرونید که چندتاش عملی هستن و قاعدتا شرح حال از بیمار در روند سنجش کیفی مدرک و برخورد شما هست . به جرئت میپرسم آیا همه میتوانند به صورت یک پزشکِ شهروند امریکایی شرح حال بگیرند؟
> و ثالثا : اخذ اقامت خیلی خیلی سخته و کشور به کشورفرق داره و ذاتا در برخی کشور ها تناقض های قانونی برای مقیم ها و حتی نژاد ها صورت میگیرد . و شاید اگر شما رتبه 1 سال 98 هم باشین نمیتوانین به کشوری چون ژاپن اقامت بگیرین (این کشور طبق سیاست های اخیر و نه چندان جدید پذیرش شهروند و اقامت رو خیلی خیلی محدود و سخت کرده ) 
> و فقط با زبان انگلیسی تموم نمیشه . مثلا اگه قصد مهاجرت به آلمان رو دارین حداقل باید یه پایه بیسیک المانی داشته باشین قضیه فقط کار نیست / زندگی / هست
> 
> ...


حالا بذار من یه چند تا چیز بگم:
اولاً : حواشی نه هواشی جناب دکتر! چشم ما مواظبیم حواشی درگیرمون نکنه!
ثانیاً: کسانی که مهاجرت می کنند اکثرشون در حدی نیستند که نخبه باشند و جذب کشوری بشن واسه ادامه تحصیل! مخصوصاً در رشته های تجربی و به ویژه پزشکی و دندان کسانی که در کنکور ایران نتونستن کاری پیش ببرند هجوم میارن به کنکور کشور هایی که کنکورشون راحت تره و واقعاً هم خیلی راحت تر از ایرانه! من خودم زمانی که المپیاد زیست بودم المپیاد های زیست کشور کانادا رو 90 و 100 درصد میزدم به حدی آسون بود که حتی کنکور ایران هم انقدر ساده طرح نمیشد!! چندین نفر از دوستای خنگم که حتی 4 عمل اصلی رو هم بلد نبودن با پول ددی الان دارند پزشکی میخونند و به ریش من و احتمالاً شما میخندند!
ثالثاً: با وضعیت اقتصادی داغون کشور عزیزمون همون چندغاز حقوق کشورای اروپایی و آمریکا هم میتونه راضی کننده باشه (که البته چندغاز هم نیست خیلی :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## arshaa

> خارج ریـدن براتون که اینقد مشتاق رفتنید ؟


نه ولی داخل اینجا بدجوری ری د ن رومون

----------


## Mohamad_R

> حالا بذار من یه چند تا چیز بگم:
> اولاً : حواشی نه هواشی جناب دکتر! چشم ما مواظبیم حواشی درگیرمون نکنه!
> ثانیاً: کسانی که مهاجرت می کنند اکثرشون در حدی نیستند که نخبه باشند و جذب کشوری بشن واسه ادامه تحصیل! مخصوصاً در رشته های تجربی و به ویژه پزشکی و دندان کسانی که در کنکور ایران نتونستن کاری پیش ببرند هجوم میارن به کنکور کشور هایی که کنکورشون راحت تره و واقعاً هم خیلی راحت تر از ایرانه! من خودم زمانی که المپیاد زیست بودم المپیاد های زیست کشور کانادا رو 90 و 100 درصد میزدم به حدی آسون بود که حتی کنکور ایران هم انقدر ساده طرح نمیشد!! چندین نفر از دوستای خنگم که حتی 4 عمل اصلی رو هم بلد نبودن با پول ددی الان دارند پزشکی میخونند و به ریش من و احتمالاً شما میخندند!
> 
> 
> ثالثاً: با وضعیت اقتصادی داغون کشور عزیزمون همون چندغاز حقوق کشورای اروپایی و آمریکا هم میتونه راضی کننده باشه (که البته چندغاز هم نیست خیلی)




افرین تها کسی که هنوز بحث کورش رو نکرده بود تقریبا شما بودید . عمدا هواشی رو حاشیه نوشتم ببینم حداقل یکی متوجه میشه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> *داداش اینا که میگی همه درست ولی همین جا هم میشه کاری کرد که درامدش بیشتر از پزشکی باشه اگه مردم میفهمیدن الان یه گله اسب بلانسبت عزیزان این انجمن؛ در رشته تجربی نداشتیم!....اونی هم که کلی خرج میکنه واسه تحصیل خارج از کشور مطمئن باش انقدری پول داره که نیازی به درامد نداره...ماشالله ددی همه چی واسش فراهم کرده بعد پسره خوشی زده زیر دلش گفته : ددی من پزشکی میخوااااام ددی گفته باشه بابایی میتونی بخونی مثل آدم همین جا بیاری؟ گفته: نه ددی من ک...م پاره است نمیتونم مثل آدم بخونم و سختی بکشم یه راه آسون تر پلییییییز .... ددی هم رفته تو فکر خارج
> 
> نمونه هم زیاد دیدم 
> پارسال یه نفر به اسم پرهام .....(فامیلیش رو نمیگم...) تراز کانونش همیشه 7500 بود حتی دو باری 8000 شد ایشون وقتی کنکورو داد معلوم شد چه گندی بالا آورده بوده با تقلب شون الانم دارن دندون پزشکی میخونن تو روسیه با هزینه های ددی  به همین سادگی اون وقت ما دو ساله این جا ک....مون پاره شده تا یه رشته آبرومند قبول بشیم مردم به ریشمون میخندن اون ور آب ....
> *




میدونی حق با شماست
ولی واقعا بعی ها به این درک رسیدن که پول براشون خوشبختی نمیاره
اصن بحث دیگه براشون پول نیست بحث اینه که بخونه 
حالا چه برای خوشحال کرن ددی چه هر چیز دیگه ای
ولی مطمئن باشید همه چیز به پول برنمیگرده 
درسته پول هم یکی از علل هست ولی همه چی به اون برنمیگرده
طرف از روسیه برگشته و الان داره ترمی حدود 40 تومن میده و میخونه خرج های دیگه هم هست
یعنی پول رو داره ولی دنبال یه چیز دیگه است
حالا بحث ترکیه فرق داره
ولی به هر حال مهم اینه که شما همه چیز رو در پول خلاصه میکنی در حالی که بری بازار وقتی یه نفر که الان پزشکی قبول شده به پول برسه تا اون زمان شما میتونی به قدی پول در بیای که اون شخص و کل فک و فامیلش رو بخری و بفروشی 
شغل آزاد همینه
ولی خب بازم میگم چیزای دیگه ای هم دخیله  :Yahoo (1): 
و اون شخص رو مثال زدم تا بهتون بگم حتی اگه پول هم ملاک باشه بازم چیزی رو از دست نمیده اگه به این رشته علاقه داشته باشه
چون کل هزینه ای که میکنه رو در سه ماه میتونه دربیاره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Insidee

اگه پول داشتیم همینجا هم میشد زندگی کرد

----------


## Sadaf122

پسرخاله من با پول ددي رفته مجازستان پزشكي ميخونه سالي ١٠٠-٢٠٠تومن ميده ميگفت فقط ميخوام بهم بگن اقاي دكتر !  :Yahoo (21): 
هشتگ دكتراي اينده :/

----------


## Insidee

> پسر خاله من با پول ددي رفته مجازستان پزشكي ميخونه سالي ١٠٠ تومن ميده ميگفت فقط ميخوام بهم بگن اقاي دكتر !


والا ما هم بابامون پولدار بود میرفتیم  بهمون بگن اقای هالو  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## arshaa

> اگه پول داشتیم همینجا هم میشد زندگی کرد


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> ببینین هر چیزی که میشنوین رو باور نکنین دوست من درصدش تو دانشگاه آنکار در سال 2018 ، 95 بوده آخرین درصدی هم که دانشگاه آنکارا از بین ایرانی ها برداشته 92 هستش شاید از بین ملیت های دیگه درصد پایین تری برداره ولی از بین ایرانی ها همین درصد رو برداشته


سال 2019 منظورم بود
خود دانشگاه ها درصد ها رو میدن بیرون خب  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arshaa

> سال 2019 امساله که جواباش نیومده


ینی اینقدر پزشکی ترکیه چیز مالیه!

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> سال 2019 امساله که جواباش نیومده



30 اردیبهشت آزمون برگزار شده و معمولا دو هفته بعدش جوابا میاد شما چطوری میگی جواباش نیومده؟
جوابای انتخاب رشته شاید منظورتونه که اونم 14 تیرماه میاد
اما خب درصد ها اومده
من اینطوری میدونستم حالا شاید اشتباه بوده باشه

----------


## amir.t34

کسی sat نمیخواد شرکت کنه؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> ینی اینقدر پزشکی ترکیه چیز مالیه!


آره تقریبا، اونم یه تعداد دانشگاه انگشت شمارش نه همه دانشگاهاش، میشه گفت تقریبا یک لول از دانشکده های پزشکی رنک یک ایران بهتره
ولی من شخصا خودم حتی اگر دانشگاهی از ترکیه کامل بورسیه م هم کنن نمیرم چه برسه به اینکه بخوام پول براش هزینه کنم!
آدم یجا بره ارزش داشته باشه، اقتصاد ترکیه تعریفی نداره، آینده سیاسی جالبی هم در انتظارش نیست، خصوصا با این رجب طیب اردوغان دیکتاتور که بر اریکه قدرت تکیه زده و حالا حالاها در قدرت خواهد ماند

----------


## arshaa

> آره تقریبا، اونم یه تعداد دانشگاه انگشت شمارش نه همه دانشگاهاش، میشه گفت تقریبا یک لول از دانشکده های پزشکی رنک یک ایران بهتره
> ولی من شخصا خودم حتی اگر دانشگاهی از ترکیه کامل بورسیه م هم کنن نمیرم چه برسه به اینکه بخوام پول براش هزینه کنم!
> آدم یجا بره ارزش داشته باشه، اقتصاد ترکیه تعریفی نداره، آینده سیاسی جالبی هم در انتظارش نیست، خصوصا با این رجب طیب اردوغان دیکتاتور که بر اریکه قدرت تکیه زده و حالا حالاها در قدرت خواهد ماند


به نظرم ادم باید ببینه خودش کجاست الان اینده سیاسی ایران خیلی خوبه؟بدتر از ترکیه ست که

----------


## amir.t34

> آره تقریبا، اونم یه تعداد دانشگاه انگشت شمارش نه همه دانشگاهاش، میشه گفت تقریبا یک لول از دانشکده های پزشکی رنک یک ایران بهتره
> ولی من شخصا خودم حتی اگر دانشگاهی از ترکیه کامل بورسیه م هم کنن نمیرم چه برسه به اینکه بخوام پول براش هزینه کنم!
> آدم یجا بره ارزش داشته باشه، اقتصاد ترکیه تعریفی نداره، آینده سیاسی جالبی هم در انتظارش نیست، خصوصا با این رجب طیب اردوغان دیکتاتور که بر اریکه قدرت تکیه زده و حالا حالاها در قدرت خواهد ماند



یه رفیقم مهندسی برق استانبول خوندش.... الان یه بنز هاچبک آخرین مدل خریده با حقوق یک سالش.... تازه به گفته خودش راحت تو یه شرکت خصوصی استخدام شد.... نگید ترکیه اقتصاد نداره.... 
حداقل ترکیه باید با لهستان یا ایتالیا مقایسه بشه...

----------


## saj8jad

> به نظرم ادم باید ببینه خودش کجاست الان اینده سیاسی ایران خیلی خوبه؟بدتر از ترکیه ست که


درست میگی عزیز
 ما خودمون الان قبل از تمدن و در دوران بربریت خودمون سیروسلوک میکنیم!
اختلاف نظرمون سر اختلاف دیدگاه مون هستش  :Yahoo (1): 
من میگم کسی که مهاجرت میکنه ترکیه میخواد یه عمر اونجا زندگی کنه، بحث دو سال پنج سال نیست، بحث چهل پنجاه سال زندگی هستش
بنابراین شما باید با توجه به وضعیت فعلی، آینده رو هم مد نظر داشته باشید
به نظر من با بررسی رویدادها وضعیت فعلی ترکیه چندان چنگی به دل نمیزنه ولی از وضعیت ایران بهتره شکی نیست

----------


## saj8jad

> یه رفیقم مهندسی برق استانبول خوندش.... الان یه بنز هاچبک آخرین مدل خریده با حقوق یک سالش.... تازه به گفته خودش راحت تو یه شرکت خصوصی استخدام شد.... نگید ترکیه اقتصاد نداره.... 
> حداقل ترکیه باید با لهستان یا ایتالیا مقایسه بشه...


عزیز دل با خرید یه بنز هاچبک که نمیشه نتیجه گیری کرد و نسخه پیچید  :Yahoo (1):  
شما باید پارامترهای کلان تری رو مد نظر داشته باشید
من نگفتم ترکیه اقتصاد نداره میگم وضعیت فعلیش چندان چنگی به دل نمیزنه حداقل از نظر من
توجه کنین که بحث سر یه عمر زندگی اونجاست
به نظرم اقتصاد ترکیه به اون صورت ثبات نداره، همین چند ماه گذشته سر یه بحران ساده دیپلماتیکی لیر ترکیه به شدت ارزش خودش رو از دست داد
میزان تورم در ترکیه تقریبا بالاست و حساب کتاب نداره، پیش بینی میشه امسال رشد اقتصادی ترکیه منفی باشه
حاکمان فعلی که در ترکیه در قدرت هستند افراد دیکتاتور منشی هستن
در نتیجه همین استارت جنگ تجاری با آمریکا کشور ترکیه تا حدودی با رکود اقتصادی مواجه هستش
البته اقتصاد ترکیه از ایران خیلی بهتره، اونم با اختلاف
در مورد مقایسه با لهستان یا ایتالیا اطلاع زیادی ندارم راستش ولی همین ایتالیا هم که نام بردید و در منطقه یورو هستش خودش دچار بحران رکود اقتصادی هستش

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> آره تقریبا، اونم یه تعداد دانشگاه انگشت شمارش نه همه دانشگاهاش، میشه گفت تقریبا یک لول از دانشکده های پزشکی رنک یک ایران بهتره
> ولی من شخصا خودم حتی اگر دانشگاهی از ترکیه کامل بورسیه م هم کنن نمیرم چه برسه به اینکه بخوام پول براش هزینه کنم!
> آدم یجا بره ارزش داشته باشه، اقتصاد ترکیه تعریفی نداره، آینده سیاسی جالبی هم در انتظارش نیست، خصوصا با این رجب طیب اردوغان دیکتاتور که بر اریکه قدرت تکیه زده و حالا حالاها در قدرت خواهد ماند


شما قبول شدی نرو .به جات بگو ما میریم  :Yahoo (94): 
#شوخی

----------


## aslanoktay2020

یه چند نکته
بیشتر افرادی که میرن ترکیه درس بخونن با این هدف نمیرن که بقیه عمرشون رو اونجا زندگی کنند بلکه به علت تعالات بیشتر ترکیه با دنیا(حداقل بیشتر از ایران) به دنبال پلی هستن برای رفتن به جایی دیگه حالا آلمان رفتن خیلی راحته از اونجا 
بعضیا هم میرن چون به هیچ وجه نمی تونند با حال و هوای ایران کنار بیان 
اما حتی برای چهل سال اینده هم بخوای زندگی کنی بازم میارزه
درسته یه کشور خفن نیست برای زندگی ولی خب قرار نیست که چون به 100 نمیرسی تو 0 بمونی
یک پله بهتر هم بهتره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> خیلی با این جملت حال کردم :  قرار نیست که چون به 100 نمیرسی تو 0 بمونی



مخلصتم 
شما آزمون یوس دادید؟ اطلاعاتتون زیاده

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> والله سال 99 نمی تونم کنکور بدم منتظر 400 بودم که اونم معلوم نیست چی بشه به همین خاطر امسال دارم برا یوس میخونم اگه قبول شدم میرم


خودت میخونی؟
یا موسسه چیزی میری؟

----------


## amir.t34

> نه موسسه میرم معمولا کمتر کسی میتونه خودش بخونه مطالب خیلی زیاده


شما کدوم شهر هستی؟
منم میخوام یوس شرکت کنم..البته احتمال قوی sat هم میدم...
موسسه متروپل میرید؟ 
خوشحال میشم بیشتر باهاتون اشنا بشم

----------


## amir.t34

YOS_YNGYLYZCE_A_1(1).pdf - آپلود عکس و فایل رایگان

این سوالات ماییس هست
score type برای پزشکی و دندون فقط ریاضیه...
خیلی خوبه دانشگاهش...

----------


## reza333

> YOS_YNGYLYZCE_A_1(1).pdf - آپلود عکس و فایل رایگان
> 
> این سوالات ماییس هست
> score type برای پزشکی و دندون فقط ریاضیه...
> خیلی خوبه دانشگاهش...


چقدر سوالاش سخته و وقت گیر....حداقل چند درصد باید بزنی تا قبول شی؟؟ کلا چند تا سوال داره این ازمون،؟؟

----------


## amir.t34

> چقدر سوالاش سخته و وقت گیر....حداقل چند درصد باید بزنی تا قبول شی؟؟ کلا چند تا سوال داره این ازمون،؟؟


هشتاد تا سواله... از چهل تا ریاضی باید 38 تا 40 صحیح باشه..
اون توانایی عمومی یا هوش بی تاثیره تو قبولی..
تازه این راحت ترین یوس هس خخخ

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> شما کدوم شهر هستی؟
> منم میخوام یوس شرکت کنم..البته احتمال قوی sat هم میدم...
> موسسه متروپل میرید؟ 
> خوشحال میشم بیشتر باهاتون اشنا بشم



منم میخوام برم متروپل
شما کدوم شهر هستید؟

----------


## Amir_800

دوستان سلام
کسی در مورد مهاجرت کاری داروسازها اطلاعاتی داره؟

----------

